# Mailman +  Warning



## OmegaTCU (29. Mai 2007)

Joa, hab Mailman per yast und rpm installiuert - alles super, eingerichtet und die erste site-liste erstellt....

soweit so gut, jetzt müsste er starten, tut er auch ABER mit folgendem error:
Starting mailman (Warning: the Apache2 webinterface for Mailman has not been activated!)

tjoa, und somit komme ich einfach nicht auf die webseite um den rest zu konfigurieren - woran kanns liegen, was muss ich installieren?


----------



## andy72 (29. Mai 2007)

OmegaTCU hat gesagt.:


> (Warning: the Apache2 webinterface for Mailman has not been activated!)
> 
> tjoa, und somit komme ich einfach nicht auf die webseite um den rest zu konfigurieren - woran kanns liegen, was muss ich installieren?



Kann daran liegen, dass kein Apache (Webserver) installiert ist oder fehlerhaft ist oder inaktiv ist (Kannst Du testen, indem Du versuchst über http://127.0.0.1 eine Seite aufzurufen).

Ansonsten könntest Du im WWW nach mailman suchen und Dir die Doku durchlesen, was der braucht und wie der konfiguriert wird

LG
Andy


----------



## OmegaTCU (29. Mai 2007)

ein webseerver läuft (Apache 2) - ist nen root server auf dem mehrere internetprojekte liegen mit confixx 3.3 drauf - also daran kann es nicht liegen

bei der doku blicke ich nicht ganz durch, zumal ich ne rpm installation gemacht habe um mir den meisten config-kram zu sparen...!


----------



## lexz (29. Mai 2007)

\\OT

Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


gruß
alex
\\OT


----------

